# POLISH SAUSAGE RECIPE



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Mossy Mo, and anyone else who wants to try it here is my polish sausage recipe we have used for over 20 years I have'nt found a better one so we make about 200lbs of this a year

This is for 10lbs of meat. I have messed with the ratio of deer and pork but found 2/3 deer to 1/3 pork trimmings is best.

2-cups of powdered milk
2-Tablespoons pepper
4-Tablespoons salt
2- teaspoons cure ( pink stuff) one bag from the meat market or butcher 
shop will do 100lbs of sausage
1- teaspoon of marjoram
1/2 - teaspoon garlic powder (or two cloves of fresh garlic)
1- Tablespoon brown sugar

Mix all spices and powdered milk in large bowl with water pour into meat and mix well, add water as needed so it will stuff more easily
Smoke for two hours

We have a smoker made from an old fridge and use hickory or apple sawdust.

eat it up it is always better the fresher it is. It tends to lose some of it's flavor by the end of the year.
enjoy


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for posting and sharing this recipe MOSSBACK. My youngest sons youth opener is this weekend, so hopefully have some venison soon to give it a try!!!


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

No problem, good luck this weenend.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Mossback, 
Say I am curious as to how you made a smoker out of an old fridge. Any information you got for me would be great.
Thanks


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

aupeters,

i also made a smokerhouse out of an old fridge. I found some pretty easy instructions on how to online www.smokehouseplan.com. it is pretty cheap and easy! instead of a hotplate i use the element from my brinkmann gourmet smoker... works perfect.! i can fit like 150lbs of meat in it too.


----------

